# Overdosed with Melafix (2x proper amt)



## Manthalynn

I am so tired right now, there's nothing I can do to fix this at the moment. I'm just wondering if I have handed down a death sentence to ALL my fish.

Due to some discoloration in a few mollies, I dosed my tanks (29gal, 10gal, and 5gal) with 1ml per gallon of Melafix.

After dosing, I realized that I dosed with double the amount I was supposed to give. It was supposed to be 1ml per 2 gallons of water.

Has anyone done this?

After I take a "nap" of sleep this morning, I'll do 50% water changes on all my tanks (ug). I can't tell if the fish are chilling at the bottom of the tank because it's dark/nighttime or if they're stressed.

Also, I have no sense of smell. Will this Melafix cause my apartment to stink?

Specs:
29gal
4 Swordtails
4 mollies
10 mollie fry (11/8)
a couple ghost shrimp
Planted
80F (26.5C)
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: very low; it was 20ppm and I did a 50% w/c so I'm assuming it's less now
pH: 8.2

Airrated with air pump and 10" bubble wand
AquaClear 50 filter
Whisper 30 filter


----------



## TheOldSalt

You're fine; Melafix is just a tonic, anyway.
It smells strange, but kinda good, actually. Minty.


----------



## Allie72

TheOldSalt said:


> You're fine; Melafix is just a tonic, anyway.
> It smells strange, but kinda good, actually. Minty.


They should be fine...eww the smell of melafix give me a big headache. :lol:


----------



## jones57742

Manthalynn said:


> Due to some discoloration in a few mollies, I dosed my tanks (29gal, 10gal, and 5gal) with 1ml per gallon of Melafix.


Sam: just a rough rule of thumb is that Melafix is useful for treating external conditions and Pimafix is useful for treating internal conditions.

If the fish do not respond in like three days you might consider dosing with Pimafix.

I have never used these products without performing 10% to 20% daily WC's.

Another item is that "pond grade" Melafix and Pimafix cost more per bottle but are significantly less expensive to dose.




Manthalynn said:


> After dosing, I realized that I dosed with double the amount I was supposed to give.
> Has anyone done this?


Sam: Yes but intentionally.

I have not used these products much but when I have I dosed 2X the first day, 1.5X the second day and 1X the next five days.

These products are what I term curatives* and are not, IMHO, medications.

*Although I believe that they function much better than "Carter's Little Liver Pills"! :lol: :lol: :lol:




Manthalynn said:


> Also, I have no sense of smell. Will this Melafix cause my apartment to stink?


Yes or at least to me it does cause my living area to have a slightly pungent odor the first two days.

The remaining five days are as TOS described.

TR


----------



## maykaym4

I'm pretty sure I overdosed with Melafix the first time I used it, and everyone seemed okay. It smells minty like tea tree oil. Some people think it's unpleasant but many like it!


----------



## Manthalynn

Thank you to all for your advice! All fish are still present and accounted for, swimming around.

I've never had fish with any external signs of illness before (I'm sure I had internally sick ones in my lifetime, but I didn't know what I was looking at) so I really have no clue what I'm doing here.


----------

